# [Illustrator] Mehrere Ebenen zu einer!?



## tannez (9. Juli 2007)

Hallo,
Ich möchte gerne mehrere ebenen zu einer zusammenfügen. ich erkläre es mal an einem beispiel: ich habe eine figur nachgezeichnet(nur die outlines). da ich die komplette figur mit einem durchgang nich nachzeichnen kann habe ich immer ein stück gezeichnet, also 1Ebene den linken arm 2Ebene den rechten arm 3Ebene den Kopf etc...


wie kann ich diese ebenen jetzt zu einer einzigen zusammenfügen?


Danke!


----------



## chmee (9. Juli 2007)

Das machst Du über die logischen Operationen - Boolean oder in Illustrator "Pathfinder"

Du klickst beide Elemente an und führst sie zusammen. Ich glaube, die Ebenen sollten übereinander liegen.

Achja, nach der Zusammenführung noch den Knopf Umwandeln drücken, dann ist es eindeutig und unumkehrbar.

Ausprobieren 

mfg chmee


----------



## tannez (9. Juli 2007)

gut ich klicke beide ebenen an(sind beide makiert). Jetzt sagst du: 

*"Du klickst beide Elemente an und führst sie zusammen"*


aber was meinst du mit "zusammenführen"?


----------



## chmee (9. Juli 2007)

Hast Du den Rest auch gelesen ? Pathfinder ?

Nimms mir nicht übel, aber ich bitte um ein bisschen mehr Motivation zum Selber rausfinden.

mfg chmee


----------



## tannez (10. Juli 2007)

ok ich habe jetzt mal ein bisschen ausprobiert und siehe da: Es klappt!


vielen danke *chmee*


----------

